# PHENOM Ganged or Unganged



## bigrich0086 (Feb 16, 2009)

which is better for my setup.

i do multitask at times. when i encode dvds ill still chat on aim and surf net n what not while music is playing. this would run better unganged. 

but what will make the system more snappy with loading times ganged or Unganged


----------



## gamerman4 (Feb 16, 2009)

If you have the setup in front of you, just test them both.


----------



## bigrich0086 (Feb 16, 2009)

i did but i didn't see a difference


----------



## gamerman4 (Feb 16, 2009)

I would just stay with unganged, from what I've read the performance differences are negligible and having your RAM running unganged (2x64) is better for multithreaded processing.


----------



## vinnie107 (Feb 17, 2009)

May i ask what ganged and unganged is?


----------



## gamerman4 (Feb 17, 2009)

vinnie107 said:


> May i ask what ganged and unganged is?



http://tinyurl.com/bfxgs6


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 17, 2009)

vinnie107 said:


> May i ask what ganged and unganged is?


 
Unganged works as 2 independent 64bit memory controllers. I run mine unganged, think its suppost to be alittle faster/stable overall, by a small amount. I say it helps more if its multithreaded, plus there is probable less wait time accessing the controller too.


----------



## /\E (Feb 17, 2009)

Ganged for legacy apps and unganged for new multithreaded apps.

Loading times of a single process would probably best be ganged but the processor is not your weakest link in this case. Your hard drive is what affects load times.


----------



## G25r8cer (Feb 22, 2009)

gamerman4 said:


> http://tinyurl.com/bfxgs6



LOL Thats good


----------

